# What to look for: Used rods?



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok so here we go. I bought a used rod and pretty much got screwed by myself. Long story short a 6'6 shimano scimitar is actually 5'6 (repaired broken rod tip). I was focused on the grip and didn't even think about the length until it was standing next to my sons 4'6.

So when buying used rods what is on your list of "be on the lookout for" things?


Also, what the heck would you do with this rod I have on my hands now?!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

mixtapesyndicate said:


> Ok so here we go. I bought a used rod and pretty much got screwed by myself. Long story short a 6'6 shimano scimitar is actually 5'6 (repaired broken rod tip). I was focused on the grip and didn't even think about the length until it was standing next to my sons 4'6.
> 
> So when buying used rods what is on your list of "be on the lookout for" things?
> 
> ...


I would use the hell out of it. I like shorter rods and it is hard to find one in a decently fast action that I like. haha

As for what to look for on used rods? 
I look at all of the guides, make sure they are all there, inserts intact, and not loose on rod.
I look at rod condition. Make sure it is not all scratched up (weakens rod) and clear not all chipped. Make sure tip section is there.
Handle, make sure the reel seat is secure and the locking collar moves freely enough to mount reel. Make sure grips are in suitable condition and end cap is in place.

You might want to look and make sure the "spine" is facing the correct direction. I have seen a few that are sideways.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*rods*

when you break of a foot of rod tip, the rod is garbage,, sorry


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Check guides and make sure the inserts are there if they have any, make sure the reel seat is lined up the way it's supposed to be and doesn't move. Bend the rod and that's all you can do till you get it on the water I guess


----------



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

OK so how many would still fish this rod?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I am sorry, I could not resist, must be the frisky weather:

But look for a rod 1 foot shorter than it is suppose to be, and then do not buy it.*


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

mixtapesyndicate said:


> OK so how many would still fish this rod?


*I would.*

*Try it, what do you have to loose, but a fish.

Durn-it, still feeling frisky.*


----------



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *I am sorry, I could not resist, must be the frisky weather:
> 
> But look for a rod 1 foot shorter than it is suppose to be, and then do not buy it.*


I had a laugh at this because as I was standing in the garage at the house looking at this rod my thought was "what a dumbass". I mean its the simplest things that screw ya up sometimes.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I would fish the rod until I broke it and then I would send it to Shimano and they will replace it as a warranty item.


----------



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

Kim said:


> I would fish the rod until I broke it and then I would send it to Shimano and they will replace it as a warranty item.


i thought the EXACT same thing those things only came with a 1 year warranty. BOOOO


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Yea, yea, yea. That ranks right up there with launching the boat without plugging the bildge drain hole. And for all of you that say you've never done that, well...


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

mixtapesyndicate said:


> OK so how many would still fish this rod?


I would at least try it -- esp with heavy lure. Might make a fairly handy pier rod.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

about 2 years ago, my friend broke about 6 or 8 inches off the end of my scimitar, had it repaired and have been using it ever since. works just fine. i love my scimitar and could not throw it out.


----------



## saltcritter (Jul 19, 2009)

so, if you don't want it, you can always give it to me:thumbup:


----------



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

saltcritter said:


> about 2 years ago, my friend broke about 6 or 8 inches off the end of my scimitar, had it repaired and have been using it ever since. works just fine. i love my scimitar and could not throw it out.


Is there somewhere around here to get it fixed? What do you think something like that would run?


----------



## mixtapesyndicate (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh and i totally laughed about the plug in the boat thing. We did that a couple weeks ago. Ended up taping up a float and threaded it into the hole.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Use it! Use it!

I used to have a medium action 6'6" scimitar but accidentally broke 8inches off when I botched a cast and hit it with the jig I was casting. Pulled out a lighter, heated the tip up till the glue came off, slid it onto what was the new tip, heated the glue again and waited a couple minutes for it to dry. Total repair time was less than 10 minutes and I was back to fishing and caught several more reds and trout on it.

Made it a sweet little rod for skipping soft plastics way up under docks. Lightweight and maneuverable little rod and it changed the action so that it gave more leverage for pulling reds out from the pilings!

Good luck!
Alex


----------

